# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Milli güçler ittifakı

## axuliuma

Milli güçler ittifakı birilerini çatlatıyor - YENİüAĞ 

Türkiyeğye yönelik tehditler karşısında, sağ sol demeden biraraya gelip milli bir duruş gösterenlere yönelik saldırıların ele alındığı Ceviz Kabuğuğnda yine çok önemli gerçekler ortaya çıkarken katılımcılar önemli tespitlerde bulundu. Türk düşmanlığının ardından yeniden hız verilen ğİslam düşmanlığığ konusunun da tartışıldığı programda, Hz.Muhammedğe ğşeytanğ diyenlerle nasıl ğdinlerarası diyalogğ yapılabileceği sorusuna cevap arandı.

Devleti yıkma projesi

Türk düşmanlığının ardından ortaya çıkarılan ğİslam düşmanlığığnın tartışıldığı Ceviz Kabuğuğnda, Hz.Muhammedğe ğşeytanğ diyenlerle nasıl ğDinlerarası diyalogğ yapılacağı soruldu.

Ulusalcılara yapılan saldırıların ele alındığı, usta gazeteci Hulki Cevizoğluğnun Ceviz Kabuğu prog-ramında, Türkiyeğyi ilgilendiren çok önemli gerçekler su yüzüne çıktı. Yaklaşık 5 saat süren Ceviz Kabuğu programında, Ağca olayının Türkiye üzerindeki bir ğpsikolojik harekatğ olduğu, ulusalcıların güçlenmesi karşısında rahatsız olanların bölücü yayın ve faaliyetlere giriştikleri, ABD ve ABğnin bölgemizdeki sömürgeci faaliyetleri örneklerle ve ilk kez açıklanan bilgiler ışığında ele alındı. Programı arayan Gazi üniversitesi üorum İlahiyat Fakültesi Dekanı Prof.Dr.Nadim Macit, Cevizoğluğnun ğDinlerarası diyalog nereden çıkıyor?ğ sorusuna ğAmacın milli değerlerin tasfiye edilmesi olduğunun altını çizerek, ğHıristiyan zihniyetinin geçmişinde başlangıç itibariyle, Kuran ve İslam çarpıtılmıştır. Hz.Peygamber de onlara göre şeytandır. Bazı İslami yorumlara göre Sosyalist yörünge deccalı temsil ediyordu. Hz.İsağnın adı altında Türkiye Batığyla birleşerek Sosyalist yörüngeyi yıkacaktır. Bundan sonra Hıristiyanlık içerisinde İslamğa iptida edecektir ve İslamğa iptida eden Hıristiyanlıkla birlikte Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti yıkılacaktır. Yani milli değerler tasfiye edilecektir. Dinlerarası diyalog bu projenin parçasıdırğ şeklinde konuştu. 

ğKüresel çeteye teslim olunuyorğ

Bilkent üniversitesi Uluslararası İlişkiler Bölümü üğretim üyesi Prof.Dr.Hasan ünal, Türkiyeğde küresel çeteye teslim olmanın tipik bir örneği yaşandığına dikkat çekerek, Le Mondeğda okuduğu bir haber analizden şöyle örnek verdi: ğTürkiye hesapsız kitapsız küreselleşmenin ve sonucunda nereye varacağı belli olmayan küreselleşmenin en önemli parlak örneklerinden biri. Fransa, Almanya buna direniyor. ünal, bir silah firmasının ilaç firmasının ortağı olduğunu belirterek, ğYani iç savaş yapın, silah verelim, silah almıyorsanız ilaç satalım. Eleştirdiğimiz küreselleşme işte bu. Türkiyeğde Telekom satılmış bu doğrudan yabancı yatırım olu-yor. Telekom zaten çok kar eden bir şirket. üstelik inanılmaz stratejik bir şirket ve daha da garip tarafı bu fevkalade şaibeli bir şirkete satılıyor. Hayatında hiç telekom işi yapmamış, bir Ortadoğuğlu İngiliz İstihbaratı ile bağlantısı olduğu basında çarşaf çarşaf yazılan ve cevap verilemeyen bir şirkete satıldı. Bu mantıklı bir küreselleşme çabası olarak algılanamazğ şeklinde konuştu. Ulusalcılığı eleştirenlere Prof.Dr.Anıl üeçen, ğBiz Türk vatandaşıyız ve bununla gurur duyuyoruzğ diyerek, ğBelçika vatandaşı olanlar bizi örümcek kafalı olmakla suçlayabiliyorlarğ diye devam etti. Cevizoğlu, ğBir kesim var, buna ulusalcılar denmiş. Bu kesim göz ardı ediliyor. Görülmek istenmiyor. Küçümsenmeye çalışılıyor. Ama bunlara rağmen bu kesim giderek büyüyor. İnsanlarda rahatsızlık yapıyor. Mehmet Ali Ağca çıktı, ulusalcılar bölünecek. Ulusalcılar Mehmet Ali Ağca düşüncesinde olanlar mı? ulusalcıların lideri Atatürk değil mi? Yok saymaya çalıştıkları kitlenin gücünü görünce çıldıran birtakım çevreler var. Bu güzel bir şey değil mi?ğ diye konuştu. Prof.Dr.ünal, Cevizoğluğna dönerek, ğHem de nasılğ dedi ve şöyle bir örnek verdi: ğSiz Pentagonğda psikolojik Harekat Dairesiğnin başındasınız. Her gün önünüze bütün bölgedeki ülkelerin programlarının, gazetelerinin dokümanları geliyor. Bakıyorsunuz, Türkiyeğyi fethetmişiz, istediğimiz her şey yazılıyor. Bütün plan ve projeleri-mize Türkler destek veriyor. Sonra bir gün geliyor, Türkiyeğde bir kamuoyu yoklaması yaptırıyorsunuz. Ocak ayında Türkiyeğde Amerikan karşıtlığı yüzde 82 çıkıyor. İnanamıyorsunuz, Haziranğda yine yaptırıyorsunuz, yüzde 90ğa çıktığını görü-yorsunuz. Kafayı yiyorsunuz.ğ 

ğPsikolojik harekatğ

Cevizoğlu, Anadolu Ajansığnın, Irak işgali öncesinde geçtiği bir haberde Pentagonğun yalan haber yayma merkezi kurduğunu açıkladığını anlattı. Prof.Dr.Anıl üeçen, Amerikağnın Türkiyeğdeki basına 400 milyon dolar dağıttığını belirterek, Amerikağya seslenerek, ğTürkiyeğde Amerikan karşıtlığının düşmesini istiyorsanız, IMF ve Dünya Bankası programlarını geri çekin. Türk halkı birazcık nefes alsınğ dedi. Prof.üeçen, ğYükselen ulusalcılığa alternatif yaratacak bir kamuoyu gündeme geti-rilmek istendiği sırada Ağca ortaya çıktığ dedi ve basının Ağca olayını ğMilli katil dışarıdağ şeklinde gündeme getirdiğini kaydederek, milli kavramının katille bağdaştırıldığını ve bir psikolojik savaş unsuru olarak Ağcağnın kullanıldığını kaydetti. Prof.üeçen, ğYılbaşı itibariyle seçim sürecine girdik, ama bu yılın esas özelliği İran savaşı meselesidir. Mart ayındaki muhtemel bir İran savaşı öncesinde ben Türk Devletiğnin ve Türk toplumunun bir iç tartışmaya sevk edilmek istendiğini görüyorumğ diye devam etti. Cevizoğlu ise Prof.üeçenğe dönerek, Kurtlar Vadisi filmiyle ilgili tartışmaları yazan ümit üzdağğın ğİyi tasarlanmamış psikolojik operasyonlar tam aksi sonucu doğururğ sözünü hatırlattı. KKTC Adalet Partisi Genel Başkanı Emekli Kurmay Albay Oğuz Kalelioğlu, ğVarşova Paktığnın yıkılmasıyla Batı gerçek yüzünü gösterdi. Küreselleşme diye bir kavram ortaya attılar. Milli devletlerin milli kaynaklarına ulaşmak için yeni bir yol. Türk milleti bunu yutmamıştırğ dedi. 

ğTürkiyeğdeki politikalar dışarda planlanıp içerde uygulanıyorğ

Programa telefonla katılan Büyük Birlik Partisi (BBP) Genel Başkanı Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, ğülkü Ocakları Genel Başkanı olduğum dönemde Mehmet şandırğdan Ağcağyı kaçırmak üzere para aldığım iddia edildi. Böyle bir olay söz konusu değilğ diyerek, dava açacağını ifade etti. Yazıcıoğlu, Kalelioğluğna katıldığını belirterek, ğBunlar senaryonun parçası. Türkiyeğyi kontrollü gerilime sokacaklar. Milli şuuru harekete geçirecek durumdayız. Unutmasınlar ki, İstiklal Harbi de tekerrür ederğ dedi. Yazıcıoğlu, Türkiyeğdeki politikaların dışarıda planlanıp içeride uygulandığını belirterek, şöyle devam etti: ğIrakğta aşiret düzenine dayalı yeni bir devlet senaryosundaki olumsuzlukları ortadan kaldırmak üzere PKKğnın siyasallaşma sürecine sokulacağı bir dönemde ona uygun iktidarlar Türkiyeğye getirilmiştir. Ardından Türkiyeğnin ekonomisi ve siyasal yapısı çökertilerek, küresel diktatörlüğün Irakğta ve Afganistanğda yapacağı operasyon dönemine Türkiye hazırlanmıştır. Bugün Suriyeğye, İranğa müdahale tartışılıyor. Böyle bir ortamda şırnakğta birtakım olaylar geliştiriliyor. Arkasından da Mehmet Ali Ağca meseleleri getiriliyor. Ben bunların sıradan olmadığını düşünüyorum. Ardından Türkiye de iç kavgaya itilecek.ğ Prof.üeçen de Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu ile aynı görüşte olduğunu belirtince, Hulki Cevizoğlu, ğHocam siz soldan gelen birisiniz. BBP Genel Başkanı Yazıcıoğlu da sağdan gelen biri. 2006 yılında sol ve sağ bir araya gelince hakikaten siz insanı çatlatırsınız. Tabii ki birileri çatlarğ dedi. Prof.Dr.Anıl üeçen, ğEmperyalizme karşı buluştukğ diye konuştu. 

Oynanan oyunları anlattı

Prof.Dr.ünalğın, çuval olayı ğHatırlatıldıkça Türk halkının tadı kaçıyorğ sözleri üzerine Hulki Ceviz-oğlu şöyle yanıt verdi: ğAynı şey Amerikağda yapılıyor. Amerikalılarğa 11 Eylül hatırlatılmıyor. üuval olayı tekrar tekrar hatırlatıldığı zaman senaryonuz ne olursa olsun o acı depreştiği için tersine sonuçlanıyor ve öfke artıyor.ğ Cevizoğlu, geçmişten bu yana Türkiye üzerinde oynanan oyunları, şöyle özetledi: ğBir düşünür, ğüstünde ilaçlar denenen bir yara kapanmaz. İkide bir 
başka yere dikilen bitki gelişmezğ
diyor. Türkiyeğyi de çeşitli politik oyunlara maruz bırakarak sürekli kanayan yara yapmaya çalışıyorlar. Buna izin vermememiz gerekir. MGK Genel Sekreterliğiğni sivilleştirdikten sonra, Psikolojik Harp Dairesiğni de kapattılar. Oysa, sizlerin de vurguladığı gibi, Yunanistan Psikolojik Harp Dairesini kapatmamış. Kıbrısğta ve Türkiye üzerinde çalışmalar yapıyor.ğ 

ğKüRESEL KIşKIRTMAğ

Ceviz Kabuğuğna telefonla katılan Gazetemiz Yazarı Arslan Bulut da, Danimarkağda başlayarak Avrupa ülkelerine yayılan Hz.Muhammedğe hakaret karikatürlerinin ğküresel kışkırtmağ olduğunu söyledi. Bulut, yazılarından örnekler vererek, ulusalcıların gücünden rahatsız olanlara dikkat çekti ve Attila İlhanğın birleştirici çalışmalarından söz etti. Programı telefonla arayan eski ğülkü Ocakları İstanbul İl Başkanığ Levent Temiz, ğKızıl Elma isminin başkaları tarafından ortaya atıldığını, eski kamplaşmaların yeniden ortaya çıkarılmak istendiğiniğ belirtti ve ğArtık sağ sol yok, milli ve gayri milli kutuplaşma vardır. Kuvayi Milliyecileri tasfiye hareketi vardır. Bugün Dr.Necip Hablemit-oğluğnun katilini kimse aramıyor, yazı yazmıyor... Genç arkadaşlarımdan Kurtlar Vadisi-Irak filmine gitmemelerini istiyorumğ dedi.

Büyük Türk Birliği

Yazıcıoğluğnun, ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti ciddi bir kuşatmayla karşı karşıyadır. Böyle bir ortamda Avrupa Birliği yerine Büyük Türk Birliğiğni harekete geçirerek, Türkiyeğnin bir misyon öncülüğüne soyunması gerektiğine inanıyorum. Türkiye bir medeniyetler çatışmasına girsin demiyoruz, ama benim bana ait, övüneceğim bir medeniyetim varğ sözlerine karşılık Cevizoğlu, ğonların medeniyetinde peygamberlerini öldürmek varğ diye konuştu. 

ğABDğLİYİ VURURDUMğ

Cevizoğluğnun sinemalarda gösterime giren Kurtlar Vadisi-Irak filminde bir Türk subayının intihar sahnesini psikolojik savaş bakımından değerlendirmesini istemesi üzerine Kalelioğlu, ğBir Türk subayı kendi canına kıymaz, gider kendisini o duruma düşürenleri vurur. Ben orada olsaydım, başıma çuval geçirmek isteyen Amerikalı da olsa vururdum.ğ 

Skandal ortaya çıktı

Kalelioğlu, ğKıbrıs harekatında da öyle oldu. Teslim olmayı reddettik. Magosağda 8 bin kişilik kuvvet bizi sardı. 1 ay savunduk. Teslim olmadık, karşı koyduk. Karşı taraf suçludur. Karargahıma geliyorğ dedi ve yaşanmış bir olayı anlatmak istediğini söyledi: ğMagosa harekatında kalede 10 bin kişi açlıkla karşı karşıya kaldık. Magosa limanında bir tabur Rum kuvvetleri var. Zor durumda kalınca gece oraya bir sızma yaptık ve pilot füzesinin içinde Rum askerleri mevzilenmiş haldeyken 5 mücahitle su borusuna tırmandık ve Türk bayrağını çektik. Sabahleyin şaşırdı kaldılar. Buradan çıkardığımız erzakla halkı doyurduk. İngiliz Barış Gücü Kurmay Başkanı, 5 zırhlı araçla, bizim düşmanı çıkardığımız limana girmeye başladı. üst makama sorduk, barış gücüyle çatışma yapmayın, dendi. Fakat göz göre göre ilerliyorlar. Onun üzerine ben inisiyatifimi kullandım tabur komutanı olarak. Mücahitlerin üstlerine soyundurarak bir güreşçi gibi kariyerlerin önüne çıkarttım. İngiliz, İsveçli, Kanadalı askerleri alıp kariyer önünde güreş tutturdum. Araçların tekerlerin önüne yatırttım. İngiliz Generali megafonla kuvvetlerinizi çekiniz diye ikaz ediyor. Biz de cevap veriyoruz: Devletler hukukuna göre ateşle biz de cevap veririz. Hala pazarlık konusu yapılmaya çalışılan bu büyük liman bu olayla elimizde kalmıştır. Rum gazeteleri ikinci gün bir başlık attı.Sahtekar İngiliz generali bizden aldığın 1 milyon sterlini geri ver. Bu gazetelerin hepsi arşivdedir. İspata hazırım.ğ

----------

